

Tech.pro has been temporarily deactivated - scottmcdot
http://tech.pro/

======
scottmcdot
This site wasn't too bad, had a few good technical SQL articles. The message
"We will bring Tech.pro back online after our team has grown in sufficient
size to support the community." sounds pretty open-ended. There is no news on
this either.

